# Cost of living



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi guys

I have got my accommodation sorted out in Victoria, found a place for about £280 a month, (everything included) sounds ok to me and my girlfriend is paying a lot less than last year.

Anyways, how much should we set aside for food between two people? I have an interveiw to arrange when I land at the end of this month so I am hoping to get some work fairly quickly. 

Any insight is appreciated.

Cheers

Crazyboy


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

crazyboy said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I have got my accommodation sorted out in Victoria, found a place for about £280 a month, (everything included) sounds ok to me and my girlfriend is paying a lot less than last year.
> 
> ...


Is the place you are renting just a single room or what? That is a way below the normal cost of renting in Victoria so I would be very leery of it.


----------



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

It is genuine...$925 a month between my girlfriend and I....my girlfriend is already living there as she goes to university there and i have seen the place on the webcam so dont worry about that aspect of it

thanks for the response


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Crazyboy

To help you determine food costs, here are a few links to grocery stores in the Victoria area. Each site provides weekly flyers for your perusal. 

Real Canadian Superstore - Select a store
Save-On-Foods, so much more in store.
Safeway - Official Site


----------



## crazyboy (Jun 17, 2009)

cheers oggy... greatly appreciated, looks like $925 is probably just below the average for a 1 bedroom


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Oggy said:


> Hi Crazyboy
> 
> To help you determine food costs, here are a few links to grocery stores in the Victoria area. Each site provides weekly flyers for your perusal.
> 
> ...


The Safeway link is for the US Safeway not Canada.


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

You're welcome, Crazyboy... hope it helps somewhat! 

Ooops on the link - I inadvertantly listed the wrong one! Another quick, painless search of the net produced the correct link for our Canadian Safeway stores.... Safeway.ca - Ingredients For Life

Sorry for the inconvenience, Crazyboy.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

Oggy said:


> You're welcome, Crazyboy... hope it helps somewhat!
> 
> Ooops on the link - I inadvertantly listed the wrong one! Another quick, painless search of the net produced the correct link for our Canadian Safeway stores.... Safeway.ca - Ingredients For Life
> 
> Sorry for the inconvenience, Crazyboy.


I notice that you live in Kelowna. My sister lives in Kelowna and my nephew and his family live in Vernon.


----------



## cocojambo (Sep 8, 2010)

For 2 people, Costco groceries you're looking at about $200 a month.


----------



## merry558 (Sep 8, 2010)

i like to buy house in canada..what does it cost about...can anyone recommend me


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

merry558 said:


> i like to buy house in canada..what does it cost about...can anyone recommend me


The price depends on the location, size, age, etc. Where in Canada do you want to buy? Like the US, prices vary a great deal depending on location.


----------



## JohnSoCal (Sep 2, 2007)

cocojambo said:


> For 2 people, Costco groceries you're looking at about $200 a month.


That won't include very many steaks.


----------



## epipeinfo (Sep 9, 2010)

Helloo evryone i just want to know about living cost of person in canada


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

merry558 said:


> i like to buy house in canada..what does it cost about...can anyone recommend me


House prices, like any country, vary vastly depending on where and what you want. This link will give you an idea of average house prices for a typical dwelling in each province - note that BC is the most expensive!

House Prices In Canada


----------

